# new carseat rec. for newly FF 4yo.



## mommy22boys (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,

My 4yo is RF in a radian right now. He is pretty small so he still has time before he reaches the RF weight limit, when he does reach that limit I will move my younger son into that seat and will need a new seat for my 4yo.

I have only ever bought convertible carseats so I don't know anything about the ones that only FF. So I was wondering if anyone can please recommend a carseat for my 4yo once he outgrows RF in his Radian. (Right now he is about 35 pounds, not sure about his height but like I said he is small for his age.) I would still like a 5 point harness for him, not a booster, so any recommendations?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

What vehicle will the seat be installed in? Will it be next to another restraint? What's your budget?


----------



## mommy22boys (Dec 23, 2009)

Not sure what seat it will be installed next to but most likely RAdian. Price is not an issue at all. It will be installed in an Odyssey.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommy22boys*
> 
> Not sure what seat it will be installed next to but most likely RAdian. Price is not an issue at all. It will be installed in an Odyssey.


Is it going in the third row or the second row? If you just mean the two captain's chairs in the middle the world is your oyster. I'd look at the Graco Nautilus and the Britax Frontier 85. The Recaro ProSport is also an option although you'd eventually need a backless booster. The Nautilus converts to a backless booster, and the Frontier adjusts high enough in high back mode kids will be able to 5-step after outgrowing it.


----------



## mommy22boys (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> If you just mean the two captain's chairs in the middle the world is your oyster.


Exactly! That's why I just wanted some ideas to start with. 

Thanks, I will look into the seats you suggested.


----------

